# Jalapeno plum jam



## mike w (Aug 22, 2016)

We moved to a new house and lo and behold there are three plum trees and an apple tree on the property! Since the plums are ripening, I was able to pick enough for a batch of jam. 
I found a recipe for a chipolte pepper and plum jam but the commissary doesn't carry the canned chipotles any more so I modified it with four jalapenos.

The recipe is 
8 cups of pitted plums
6 cups sugar
4 minced jalapenos seeds removed
1 orange zested and chopped minus the pith and rind.
(Original recipe was 4 chipotles in adobo, no seeds, and 1Tbsp adobo)












IMG_20160822_143353.jpg



__ mike w
__ Aug 22, 2016





I boiled the mix until it hit 218F and started to gel and then transferred the jam into sterilized pint jars.

My three year old likes it so I guess its good :)
I think it will go well with this cheese I smoked also.












IMG_20160822_204434.jpg



__ mike w
__ Aug 22, 2016






Lessons learned:
Don't make jam in flip flops
Use a long handled wooden spoon 
218F jam is really HOT and burns on exposed skin ;)
Wear an oven mitt when stirring 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 22, 2016)

You left out wearing pants.

I'm considering making a habanero-lemon hot sauce.


----------



## mike w (Aug 22, 2016)

I had shorts on lol and that hot sauce sounds good to me! I hope you'll share the recipe when you make it. :)



BlueWhisper said:


> You left out wearing pants.
> 
> I'm considering making a habanero-lemon hot sauce.


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 22, 2016)

BTW plum should be a good smoking wood. Of course apple is a favorite of many, a nice light flavor similar to maple.


----------



## mike w (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks, I'll keep any wood if I have to trim the trees. They are pretty small. I'm glad they have fruit. I don't know if I will get any apples. They aren't very large yet. About the size of crabapples.



BlueWhisper said:


> BTW plum should be a good smoking wood. Of course apple is a favorite of many, a nice light flavor similar to maple.


----------



## mike w (Aug 30, 2016)

So the plum jam mixed with a little soy sauce makes one hack of a good dipping sauce for char siu pork belly. 












1472570950298760461414.jpg



__ mike w
__ Aug 30, 2016






I don't think I'll get the rice ready before my three year old fills up.


----------

